# Nissan/Tohatsu 9.9



## Uncle Krusty (Aug 26, 2020)

I recently bought a Valco 16' mod V with a 93 Nissan NS 9.9 B2 outboard, same motor as the Tohatsu M9.9, I think. The trim function is fine, but the motor won't tip back. The tilt assembly seems to be disconnected. I can't find any info on how to fix it, and am reluctant to launch until I can be sure the motor will be out of the way. Not to mention rocks, weeds, mud and so on. I also saw somewhere that the '86 9.9B was designed for saltwater and wonder if my motor is too.. So much I don't know about this motor. I did find the owners' and service manuals, but I'm a little bit mechanically challenged.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 26, 2020)

Confused ... you say the trim works, is that manual where you change the tilt pin position (usually 5 or 6 holes) or was that electric trim? 

Some motors have electric trim but do not have a ‘tilt’ feature, so you need to pick it up by grabbing the hood. It may also require you flipping a lever to hold it up ‘tilted’, check the starboard side of the motor or on your left as you face the motor.


----------



## Uncle Krusty (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry, about the confusion. I'm new to all this stuff. When I say tilt, I am referring to pulling the motor back and up by the handle on the cover. There is a lever that moves back and forth but isn't not connected to anything.


----------



## Uncle Krusty (Aug 26, 2020)

OK, I removed the pin from one of those holes (for adjusting trim?) you were talking about and the motor will tilt. Looks like tilting it otherwise is not an option.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 26, 2020)

That pin is for adjusting the tilt of the motor so the boat is trimmed out well when underway (not too much bow down/not too much bow up). Assuming I have the correct owner's manual, you should see a description and an illustration like the first pic below. The motor can be tilted up and held in the up position with a lever. Again, assuming I'm in the right owner's manual, see the second pic below. You should see something similar in your owner's manual.


----------



## Uncle Krusty (Aug 26, 2020)

LDUBS, my manual is a little different, not so detailed. What manual do you have? Mine is for the NS9.9, but I'm not sure what years it covers. 
Thanks to you both, this is an awesome forum!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 27, 2020)

I just looked at the owners manual for "NS 9.9B" on the Nissan Marine owners manual site. I also took a look at the parts diagram for an "NS 9.9B2". Seems the lock lever would be very similar across models. Does your motor have the "tilt lever" shown in figure 29 of the second pic? If no, perhaps the little lever, which is a separate part of the tilt stop bracket, became detached. 

The motor would normally be locked down so it doesn't kick up when you put it in reverse. I'm guessing the part that actually locks the motor down (called a reverse lock) engages with the "pin" you said you pulled. If so, that is why the motor freed up when you pulled the thrust rod pin. To normally disengage the reverse lock I assume you push the lever to unlock the motor so you can manually tilt it up. 

If you look at the parts diagram figure 11-A for "Bracket.Reverse Lock", you will see the parts I'm referring to. 

Of course, I could be looking at this all wrong. I hope you figure it out.


----------



## Uncle Krusty (Aug 29, 2020)

I finally got it to tilt, by making sure the trim pin was out of the way, and just lifting hard. Doh!


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 20, 2022)

JoyceBurnett said:


> Every year, the number of cars in the world grows at an ever-increasing rate. It is almost impossible to determine their exact number on a global scale.



Hi bot!

What’s your favorite flavor of oil?


----------



## GYPSY400 (Sep 22, 2022)

Uncle Krusty said:


> I finally got it to tilt, by making sure the trim pin was out of the way, and just lifting hard. Doh!


You don't have to remove the trim pin to tilt the motor.. sounds like it's locked.. there should be handle on the side to release it, or put it in forward gear.. watch some videos on YouTube for instructions, or read your manual 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------

